# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Minouche, née en Janvier 2022.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 



N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : *MINOUCHE*

RACE : EUROPEEN

SEXE : FEMELLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : née en janvier 2022 ( 6-7 mois en août 2022)

POIDS : 

POINT SANTÉ : stérilisée

SON  ORIGINE : Une personne l'a abandonnée près du refuge enfermée dans un  sac. Heureusement, ils ont pu la sauver avant quelle meure étouffer  compte tenu de la chaleur.

SON COMPORTEMENT : *Minouche* est très sociable, ok chien, enfant et chat.

FRAIS D'ADOPTION : 180 euros

Arrivera  en France,  stérilisé(e) si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce  électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique,  test FIV, passeport Européen.

Une fois réservé pour être adopté.  L'association s'occupe du rapatriement des chiens en France via un  transporteur routier agréé. Les chiens ont tous les documents  nécessaires pour l'entrée sur le territoire français.



ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions :   https://www.teaming.net/associationl-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*

----------


## GADYNETTE

UNE PHOTO ???

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/aevEM13wNwo

https://youtu.be/3G2jzVg3qlE





https://youtu.be/QTdbdMyWUw8

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Minouche attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Minouche attend toujours sa famille ....

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Minouche attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Minouche est adoptée  ::

----------

